# Buying a 1995 200SX...need advice from you guys...



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

I am a new poster, but I have searched around quite a bit before registering and posting. 

The story:

A friend of mine mentions to me that he has a 1995 Nissan 200SX sitting in his driveway, doing nothing since he bought a new car. He was going to literally scrap this car...have it towed and sold for scrap. I am totally new to Nissan, so I would like to ask the experts here about this car, and if I should buy it from my friend for $350. I need a general use vehicle to give my other cars a rest from time to time, and this may be what I am after.

It is a 5 Speed with the 1.6 L GA16DE engine, 110,000 miles, and generally *not* taken care of. Cosmetically, it needs a little work. The parts I would need off the bat are:

Front grill, Driver-side Mirror, Passenger front seat belt, the heater switch resistor (only setting 4 works..found that here too), front right corner assembly for the driving light and t-signal, and the muffler is disconnected from the pipe that runs to the front of the car...and I don't know if that is easy to repair on this car or not. 

I have found most of these parts for quite cheap..so I don't mind the minor cost there. Also, parts store links are welcome.

He would go 25,000-30,000 miles at some points without an oil change, which is extremely stupid, but the situation is what it is. The car sat for 6 months, through a Michigan winter and started on the first turn, so it seems strong to some degree. I couldn't drive it yet, but from just starting it and moving through the gears, the clutch felt tight and the gears didn't clunk or grind in any way...so I think the clutch and tranny are OK.

My friend is totally honest about the history of the car, what works and what doesn't, and that he has never been stranded on the side of the road or had engine problems of any kind. One consideration is that the car doesn't have to last me 100,000 miles, but there is a possibility it could if I can get involved and take care of it well from this point on.

My biggest concern and main deterrent is that the car has an oil leak, so he states, and I assume it is the front gasket that I have found to be a common problem with this car from reading this informative site. I am not a mechanic, but I am mechanically inclined, so I think I could handle that part of it..but if not I know enough mechanics who could.

So, my main question is: 

What should I look for specifically that should make me avoid this car totally? Are there other bad oil leaks that could be far worse than the common one? Considering the $350 price, and the fact that the only things that need addressing mechanically are the oil leak...I would like to hear your opinions.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

DCR said:


> I am a new poster, but I have searched around quite a bit before registering and posting.
> 
> The story:
> 
> ...



I would. buy it from your friend. 
That seems good to me.. not too many problems, and you seem to know what needs to be done with the car. If you decide you don't want it, tell me. I will get it.

but yeah why not.. you'll fall in love with the nissan as I did. 

:cheers:


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd snap it up if I were you. Sounds like you've identified most of the problems and you know where on this site to get the info you need to fix these. I'd buy it, drain/replace fluids, filters, inspect rubber hoses, belts, look at the tires for uneven wear and just give it a good once over. It sounds like many of the items you listed are "fix it when you get time" type problems and do not affect the road-worthiness of this car. 

One thing you may want to do, given the oil change history of this car, is remove the valve cover and look at the valvetrain to see how gunked up things are. That should give you a feel for the overall "health" of the oil passages throughout the engine. Remember to use all new gaskets when putting the valve cover back on.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds pretty encouraging so far. I should also mention that the tires are all new, so that helps.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would say for $350 you cant go wrong. and even with the engines history its still worth the cash. i would buy it just because of the tranny. i have the sentra with the same engine but an auto and a tranny swap would cost about $500+all the time it would take me. so get the car, and if need be swap in a new GA, they are quite cheap. or swap in an SR20 later down the road. but for the time being it is an extrmly reliable car.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i would say for $350 you cant go wrong. and even with the engines history its still worth the cash. i would buy it just because of the tranny. i have the sentra with the same engine but an auto and a tranny swap would cost about $500+all the time it would take me. so get the car, and if need be swap in a new GA, they are quite cheap. or swap in an SR20 later down the road. but for the time being it is an extrmly reliable car.


Cool...I appreciate the info. Do you guys have any links or ideas for the misc. parts I have listed?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

-junk yards

-the classifieds on www.sr20forum.com

-greg v at mossy nissan (pm "gregV)

-classifieds here.

look for any and all b14 part outs, you can buy the stuff you need super cheap.


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, for things like the corner lights and grille and whatnot, if you're patient they appear in the classifieds section of this forum fairly often for very good prices. Or there's also your local junkyard. I've saved a couple hundred dollars pulling parts off the 8-10 b13's in the junkyard near me. Other than those, mossy performance is pretty good for new oem and aftermarket items for this car.

Why is it no one ever offers to sell me their (working) car for $350?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh! ebay! ebay is great for headlights and things, i was just on ebay. search "sentra headlight" and they have many b14 stock headlights and clear corners <stock style but a clear reflector instead of orange) or you can order crystal clear lights from our guy liu, http://www.liuspeedtuning.com/


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep...found some real cheap stuff on Ebay so far...

...now the wife is giving me grief over the 200SX..."We don't need that".

I don't remember this being a joint decision, however.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> oh! ebay! ebay is great for headlights and things, i was just on ebay. search "sentra headlight" and they have many b14 stock headlights and clear corners <stock style but a clear reflector instead of orange) or you can order crystal clear lights from our guy liu, www.liuspeed.com


www.liuspeedtuning.com .. yer welcome pete


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> www.liuspeedtuning.com .. yer welcome pete


inept pete saves the day once again.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

DCR said:


> Yep...found some real cheap stuff on Ebay so far...
> 
> ...now the wife is giving me grief over the 200SX..."We don't need that".
> 
> I don't remember this being a joint decision, however.



If you buy the 200sx, you'll be very angry at your wife for saying "We don't need that." :thumbup: 

I would totally snag that thing for $350


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

wildmane said:


> If you buy the 200sx, you'll be very angry at your wife for saying "We don't need that." :thumbup:
> 
> I would totally snag that thing for $350


Yeah...I make decisions with reason and logic, while she makes decisions with emotion and hairspray.

We both lease cars, and at $0.15 per mile over the lease agreement of 12000 miles per year, she alone will cost us $1000 by the end. This has never been a problem, but an employer change now forces her to drive extra miles.

Besides, who doesn't want a car to mess around with, and one to take the wear and tear out of the other vehicles?


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

DCR said:


> ...now the wife is giving me grief over the 200SX..."We don't need that".
> 
> I don't remember this being a joint decision, however.


Newly married? All your decisions become joint decisions.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes...very newly married. This is simply the beginning of my "taming".


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

DCR said:


> Yes...very newly married. This is simply the beginning of my "taming".



Congrats! :newbie: hehehe


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DCR said:


> Yes...very newly married. This is simply the beginning of my "taming".


dont give in! my mom made my dad get rid of awsome stuff like a giant wall rug of "dogs playing poker" now im minus one giant wall rug for my app.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

nice. Your story sounds similar to mine, except I paid $2000 from a friend to buy my 96 200SX SE 5sp with 130K miles almost 2 years ago. 

The oil leak he mentioned may be a leaky rear main seal. When I bought mine, I knew of various cheap problems (that was one of them). Thankfully the car has lasted me 40K miles (170K now) with no major problems other than needing a new clutch at 163K.

These are great beater cars. Many desired creature comforts, and GREAT gas mileage, cheap insurance, all for a very low price, especially in your case.

Congrats!


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

WRXrob said:


> nice. Your story sounds similar to mine, except I paid $2000 from a friend to buy my 96 200SX SE 5sp with 130K miles almost 2 years ago.
> 
> The oil leak he mentioned may be a leaky rear main seal. When I bought mine, I knew of various cheap problems (that was one of them). Thankfully the car has lasted me 40K miles (170K now) with no major problems other than needing a new clutch at 163K.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am going to really comb it through this weekend and then decide on it.

From what I gather...are any of the possible oil leaks "life-threatening" to the engine as they pertain to this car? I don't know where it is yet, but I would like to know if a specific one is a slam-dunk for a major problem.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

DCR said:


> Yeah...I make decisions with reason and logic, while she makes decisions with emotion and hairspray.
> 
> We both lease cars, and at $0.15 per mile over the lease agreement of 12000 miles per year, she alone will cost us $1000 by the end. This has never been a problem, but an employer change now forces her to drive extra miles.
> 
> Besides, who doesn't want a car to mess around with, and one to take the wear and tear out of the other vehicles?


so this will be the first time you'd owned a car? owning a car is great, no strings attached. you pay 350 now, plus any repairs that come down the road, and you'll save a TON Of money over leasing.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

this guy has a bunch of parts for you

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZonemoretry101

headlights, corners, etc...


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, I had a few items from him on my watch list...found that a couple of days ago.

I have both owned and leased before, as well.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

DCR said:


> Yeah, I am going to really comb it through this weekend and then decide on it.
> 
> From what I gather...are any of the possible oil leaks "life-threatening" to the engine as they pertain to this car? I don't know where it is yet, but I would like to know if a specific one is a slam-dunk for a major problem.


on the GA16 engine that is in the car (unless its an SE-R), the rear main seal is a very common problem which does not cause any major problems, other than having to put oil in the car often. Once I had that fixed (around $250 total), the oil leak problems were gone. I don't know why the market underrates the value of these cars. In my opinion this car has had as few problems if not fewer than my stock 97 honda prelude that pretty much died at 160K.

a 95 civic would cost you thousands to purchase. This car is much cheaper, and probably just as reliable.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

WRXrob said:


> on the GA16 engine that is in the car (unless its an SE-R), the rear main seal is a very common problem which does not cause any major problems, other than having to put oil in the car often. Once I had that fixed (around $250 total), the oil leak problems were gone. I don't know why the market underrates the value of these cars. In my opinion this car has had as few problems if not fewer than my stock 97 honda prelude that pretty much died at 160K.
> 
> a 95 civic would cost you thousands to purchase. This car is much cheaper, and probably just as reliable.


I just got my car running.. I had to find out why it wouldnt start.. fix BOTH CV's, and a oil leak in the front crank seal.
( but yeah my old car i had to fix it like 17 times! this one 1 so far.)
man.. <3 nissan...


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

DCR said:


> Yeah, I am going to really comb it through this weekend and then decide on it.
> 
> From what I gather...are any of the possible oil leaks "life-threatening" to the engine as they pertain to this car? I don't know where it is yet, but I would like to know if a specific one is a slam-dunk for a major problem.



You searched and know quite a bit about this car, which is an excellent start. The only thing I haven't seen mentioned yet is the timing chain tensioners. There are two of them, and they tend to wear out by 100k. The upper one is easy to replace, the lower involves many hours of labor just to get to it. If let go, the chain can wear into the timing cover. Nothing life threatening however.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> You searched and know quite a bit about this car, which is an excellent start. The only thing I haven't seen mentioned yet is the timing chain tensioners. There are two of them, and they tend to wear out by 100k. The upper one is easy to replace, the lower involves many hours of labor just to get to it. If let go, the chain can wear into the timing cover. Nothing life threatening however.


The timing chain stuff...I saw a little about that, but I will make sure to check it out.

I come from a long line of Hondas...a loooonnngggg line, and it is virtually impossible to find anything in a lower price range that both runs and is a good deal.

The thing about me, however, is that I don't really get involved in car vs. car, rice vs. muscle, Ford vs. Chevy vs. Honda vs. Nissan vs. Acura, etc...I like to think I have matured beyond that.

I look for consistent reliability and for the history of both Nissan and Honda, I don't think I could go wrong either way in this case. This case, however, will be much cheaper in the Nissan world this time around, so here I am.

My current cars:
2003 Civic Si
2004 Civic EX
-former cars
2001 Civic EX
1993 Civic Hatch
1989 Accord
1987 Prelude
1985 Prelude

These were all owned in the last 7 years or so. Some were modded, some were not.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

If it were me, I'd walk out the door, go to the bank, and hand your friend $350. I'd then drive it till the engine quit, and swap the engine. (Which is remarkably cheap.) 

By the time you spend what the car is worth on repairs, you'll have a fairly new car that'll last you a really long time. (And maybe go faster than your Civic EX.)

I'd say do it.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

I called my buddy last night and tried to get more info on the oil leak.

He said that from 4 quarts, it would have to be refilled in 2 to 3 weeks, and that oil does not spill on the ground. That sounds like an awful lot of oil consumption...I didn't read anywhere the average rate at which these leaks will consume oil...but that can't be normal, is it?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

DCR said:


> I called my buddy last night and tried to get more info on the oil leak.
> 
> He said that from 4 quarts, it would have to be refilled in 2 to 3 weeks, and that oil does not spill on the ground. That sounds like an awful lot of oil consumption...I didn't read anywhere the average rate at which these leaks will consume oil...but that can't be normal, is it?


 That's (in my book) pretty bad. I don't remember what normal consumption is either, but that is pretty bad. I think a quart every 200 miles would be bad and this is worse.

For $350 though, it is still a pretty decent deal. You could drop a new engine in for $1200 and be on your way. New car - $1500. That would be cool in my book. (With a strong new engine.) Insurance would be super cheap too.

Heck, you could probably buy it for $350 and scrap it somewhere for more.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you have a good car now, just buy the 200 and rip it open, dick around with it on the week end and by the time your lease is up it should be running like a clock. the body its self is worth at least $350, then if you just put a fresh/rebuilt engine in it you should be set for quite awile. and out of many of the beater ass ecno boxes i think the sentra/200sx has a good looking interior, its a nice deep charchol color instead of that awful milky grey.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> if you have a good car now, just buy the 200 and rip it open, dick around with it on the week end and by the time your lease is up it should be running like a clock. the body its self is worth at least $350, then if you just put a fresh/rebuilt engine in it you should be set for quite awile. and out of many of the beater ass ecno boxes i think the sentra/200sx has a good looking interior, its a nice deep charchol color instead of that awful milky grey.


Hmm..maybe. I am sure not too excited about that oil leak news. The last thing I need is to be screwing with it constantly.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DCR said:


> Hmm..maybe. I am sure not too excited about that oil leak news. The last thing I need is to be screwing with it constantly.


ehh, not constantly...........just when you get board...........its $350 lol. yea its still a bit of change, ever have those eurges just to do something really stupid? ever wanted to rally? i would buy it just to F around in if you didnt feel like fixing it. or if its icy and you dont want to risk wrecking your good car........its a beater, now beat the hell outa it :thumbup:

i understand what your saying, and i wouldnt buy it as a daily driver either, but it will save you from some accidents on your good car, and they are quit good in the snow, just get a set of snow tires for the front.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

when my crankshaft seal was leaking, I'd have to put in about 1 quart per week. It doesn't leak on the ground hardly at all in the driveway.

You will notice the rear of the car always looks somewhat dirty. That is from the oil leaking underneath while the car is running, and driving.

I guarantee that is your problem. rear main crankshaft seal. Many others on here have had the same issue. 


If you replace it yourself (there are instructions somewhere on here), the part is like $15-20.


----------



## DCR (Mar 8, 2005)

OK...that is good to know that it is still probably a known leak. I am looking it over real good on Sunday, so I'll know more then.


----------

